# DB2 Express C - keine Verbindung zur Datenbank



## Schwupsi (2. Sep 2016)

Hi Leute, wir benutzen im Rahmen der Vorlesung "Datenbanken" die Software "IBM DB2 Express C". Dazu gibt es noch das "IBM Data Studio" in dem man die Datenbanken grafisch verwalten kann. Habe mir die Software auch zuhause heruntergeladen um ein wenig zu experimentieren.
Im Command Fenster kann ich ganz normal Datenbanken erstellen und löschen. Aber im Data Studio kriege ich keine Verbindung zur Datenbank hin, obwohl ich die Datenbank aufgesetzt habe. Habe auch schon Google durchstöbert und ich finde da die Hilfestellungen (auch von IBM) wenig hilfreich 

Es kommt folgender Fehlerbericht:



> Es konnte keine Verbindung zu TESTDB hergestellt werden.
> Beim Herstellen der Verbindung SQL-Modellverbindung zu TESTDB trat ein Fehler auf. (Fehler: [jcc][t4][2030][11211][3.68.61] Bei Operationen auf dem der Verbindung zugrunde liegendem Socket, im Socketeingabedatenstrom oder
> Socketausgabedatenstrom ist ein Kommunikationsfehler aufgetreten.  Fehlerposition: Reply.fill() - insufficient data (-1).  Nachricht: Unzureichende Daten. ERRORCODE=-4499, SQLSTATE=08001)
> [jcc][t4][2030][11211][3.68.61] Bei Operationen auf dem der Verbindung zugrunde liegendem Socket, im Socketeingabedatenstrom oder
> ...


----------



## Dukel (2. Sep 2016)

Dienst läuft? Dienst lauscht am richtigen Port?
Firewall korrekt konfiguriert?


----------



## Schwupsi (2. Sep 2016)

Dukel hat gesagt.:


> Dienst läuft? Dienst lauscht am richtigen Port?
> Firewall korrekt konfiguriert?


Was meinst du mit "Dienst läuft"? Und wo kann ich diese Sachen überprüfen bzw. einstellen?
Habe bei der Verbindung den Port 50000 eingegeben.


----------

